# Cleaning up the Paint and Chrome questions



## undercover_poe (May 5, 2018)

I’m hoping to take my time and do this restoration/cleaning properly. This bike is 100% original so and I don’t know want to mess it up. I need to ask a lot of Questions like: 

1.  how do I clean the bolts heads and nuts? 

2. What’s the best way to clean up the chain and crank arms?  I assume OA bath?

3. And if so, can I put the bars on the or will
It mess up that haro decal. 

4. For cleaning up the paint I was planning on using rubbing compound. Is that advisable or is there anything better?






















Any advise I can get would be appreciated. Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (May 5, 2018)

For chrome - use a citric acid solution and brass hand brushes on chrome and shiny/galvanized metal parts. The acid will burn you - use gloves and eye protection.  Only use steel wool or steel wire brushes as the next step up as it dulls the chrome.

#0000 steel wool and oil is good for tough rust, bearing races, etc.

Clean the paint with regular cleaner first (409, etc.) and then use a extra fine buffing compound to remove dead paint (do not use it on decals). Then wax it and hand buff it. Make sure decals do not get too wet and only lightly wipe them off with 409.

Use clear mineral spirits and old tooothbrushes to soak and clean chain and greasy parts. After chain has grime removed, use a Dremyl with wire brush or bench grinder brush to clean the sideplates, blow it with compressed air nozzle and then lube immediately.

The blue anodized brakes should only be wiped down with cloth and cleaner - the finish is easily marred.


----------



## the tinker (May 6, 2018)

Don't use oxalic acid on plated parts. You will be disappointed. It turns the rust into a yellow oxide that is almost as hard to get off as the rust. It works wonders on painted parts, but plated, not so good.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 12, 2018)

10% molasses to water and soak for 3-4 weeks then rince with phosphoric acid and no more rust


----------

